# Extreme hatchling info



## justink107 (Jun 18, 2011)

I made a 7x3x3 enclosure for my Extreme hatchling that will be coming in soon i was wandering if it will be fine in the cage or should i down size for a lil while.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 18, 2011)

It should be fine, I started my first tegu off in an enclosure a little larger than that. I would just make sure to offer lots of coverage and areas to hide to help it feel more secure.


----------



## justink107 (Jun 18, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> It should be fine, I started my first tegu off in an enclosure a little larger than that. I would just make sure to offer lots of coverage and areas to hide to help it feel more secure.


 Alright thanks and on lights should i put them all on one side( i saw some pl recommended that on a differ forum)


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a basking bulb on one side and tube style uvb on the other side. I noticed if if was too dark my tegu would be less active. If your tegu seems to be stressed you can always get a piece of

plywood or something to section off a portion for it. It should be fine with a few hides though.


----------



## justink107 (Jun 18, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I have a basking bulb on one side and tube style uvb on the other side. I noticed if if was too dark my tegu would be less active. If your tegu seems to be stressed you can always get a piece of
> 
> plywood or something to section off a portion for it. It should be fine with a few hides though.




What watt is ur basking bulb? i'm just curious on how i should prep. That's all u have is the 2 lights?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 18, 2011)

Some people go big some go small, with me i start small(40 breeder) for the first few months(just my opinion) i just didnt want to be chasing a hatchling around a huge enclosure lol, but you should be fine. As far as lights i only use 1 150 watt lamp(a mvb)sometimes 2 ( an additional smaller wattage halogen flood lamp)during winter mos. If the tegu dont hibernate, and my tegus do just fine, hope this helps, you will find different keepers use different methods you gotta find what works for you good luck


----------



## justink107 (Jun 18, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Some people go big some go small, with me i start small(40 breeder) for the first few months(just my opinion) i just didnt want to be chasing a hatchling around a huge enclosure lol, but you should be fine. As far as lights i only use 1 150 watt lamp(a mvb)sometimes 2 ( an additional smaller wattage halogen flood lamp)during winter mos. If the tegu dont hibernate, and my tegus do just fine, hope this helps, you will find different keepers use different methods you gotta find what works for you good luck


Which brand of mvb do u use? and thanks for the help im pretty excited ^^


----------



## reptastic (Jun 18, 2011)

I know how you feel been through it many times lol, i use solar-glo's


----------



## justink107 (Jun 18, 2011)

reptastic said:


> I know how you feel been through it many times lol, i use solar-glo's


ill probably get those then. Thanks for all the advise! im sure ull see my lil guy once i get him ill be posting many pics


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 18, 2011)

I use a powersun 100 watt in the summer with a 45 watt halogen bulb from the hardware store. On the other side of the enclosure I have flourescent tube ulbs one is a plant bulb I have live plants in myenclosure. I will build the large enclosure and you can section off some of it for the first few weeks if you want to let them get used to you although I don't know if it is necessary.


----------



## justink107 (Jun 18, 2011)

justink107 said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > I know how you feel been through it many times lol, i use solar-glo's
> ...


where do u buy the solar-glo's from?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 18, 2011)

I get mines from petsmart they are like $40


----------

